#ubuntu-cy 2011-10-22
<TE0> Hello
<TE0> .i.
#ubuntu-cy 2014-10-13
<theo-andreou> }
#ubuntu-cy 2014-10-15
<theo-andreou> Prometheas: Άντε πάλι:
<theo-andreou> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/10/14/google_drops_ssl_30_poodle_vulnerability/
<Prometheas> pou ta briskoun ta onomata :P???
<theo-andreou> Ειδικά αυτό δεν βρίσκω που κολλά το όνομα!
<Prometheas> k dustuxws den mporoun na kanoun patch ta panta
<Prometheas> tha perasei kapoios kairos
<Prometheas> k legacy sistimata tha einai panta vulnerable :(
<theo-andreou> Ναι καλά. Εγώ έχω ακόμη συστήματα Ubuntu 10.04 .
<Prometheas> routers, dns servers...
